# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Mong ae định giá dùm Máy CNC  NAKAMURA TW300mm qua sử dụng

## chinhchi

Hum nay e cũng mạo phép xin hỏi mấy ae chuyên vê máy CNC
Gia đình hiện có 1 garage chuyên về làm xe cơ giới nhưng e
thì làm bên xây dựng nên những môn chuyên ngành CNC thì e 
ko biết. Do e kế thừa Garage nên e muốn chuyển máy cơ sang
tự động để dễ dàng công nghiệp hoá.

Máy hum nay e có đi hỏi T.A.T thì được bên đó báo giá con CNC
*NAKAMURA TW300mm* đời 1989 qua sử dụng

THÔNG SỐ CUẢ MÁY NHƯ SAU:
Model: TW-30MM
Năm: 1989
Hệ điều khiển: Fanuc OTC
Nước sản xuất: Japan
Số lượng trục gia công: 3
Đường kính mâm cặp: 250/250 mm
Hành trình X: 235/235 mm
Hành trình Z: 355/935 mm
Trục phay (C): Yes
Tốc độ trục chính: 35~3500 rpm
Số dao dự trữ lớn nhất: 12/12 pcs
Thay dao tự động: Yes
Công suất động cơ trục chính: 11/15 kW
Trọng lượng máy: 10.5 ton
Kích thước (DxRxC): 4.3x2.1x2.2 m

VẬY CHO E HOI MÁY NHƯ THẾ NÀY BAO NHIÊU LÀ ĐẸP!
cảm ơn mấy ae trong diễn đàn CNC nhiều!

----------


## Nam CNC

không phải món gì CNC cũng hữu dụng , bạn nên hiểu về CNC thật rõ , bạn gia công đồ mới hay sữa chữa. Em không rành máy tiện nhưng máy CNC không phải vạn năng , nhiều bạn mới tìm hiểu hay nhầm lẫn CNC cái gì làm cũng được , chỉ mỗi việc tạo file 3D cho chi tiết cũng đã muốn chết rồi.

----------

chinhchi

----------


## chinhchi

Thank a Nam CNC nhiều
Do bên Vận Tải kiếm xe hư khó quá. Nên e định chuyển qua Gia công số lượng
nhiêu nên quyết định đầu tư mấy con này.
Cũng nói thật e là tay ngang nhảy qua cũng vì gia đình thui.
Nên cũng mong ae giúp đỡ nhiệt tình!
Không biết ý kiến a Nam ntn?

----------


## tuananh_21

> Hum nay e cũng mạo phép xin hỏi mấy ae chuyên vê máy CNC
> Gia đình hiện có 1 garage chuyên về làm xe cơ giới nhưng e
> thì làm bên xây dựng nên những môn chuyên ngành CNC thì e 
> ko biết. Do e kế thừa Garage nên e muốn chuyển máy cơ sang
> tự động để dễ dàng công nghiệp hoá.
> 
> Máy hum nay e có đi hỏi T.A.T thì được bên đó báo giá con CNC
> *NAKAMURA TW300mm* đời 1989 qua sử dụng
> 
> ...


Máy này nhìn còn ngon nhỉ, không biết hoạt động ok ko. tới 2 bàn xe dao. Bên kia chào giá bạn bao nhiêu? Con này nếu hoạt động tốt mình nghĩ chắc 500-600tr quá. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Mà bác muốn mua máy cũ thì phải nắm thông tin cẩn thận mới được. Nếu có điều kiện thì đến công ty người ta mà xem máy. Bây giờ người ta bán máy cũ nhiều, quan trọng là kiếm chỗ uy tín, dịch vụ tốt. Chứ ham rẻ mà mua nhầm thì toi.

----------

chinhchi

----------


## chinhchi

> Máy này nhìn còn ngon nhỉ, không biết hoạt động ok ko. tới 2 bàn xe dao. Bên kia chào giá bạn bao nhiêu? Con này nếu hoạt động tốt mình nghĩ chắc 500-600tr quá.. Mà bác muốn mua máy cũ thì phải nắm thông tin cẩn thận mới được. Nếu có điều kiện thì đến công ty người ta mà xem máy. Bây giờ người ta bán máy cũ nhiều, quan trọng là kiếm chỗ uy tín, dịch vụ tốt. Chứ ham rẻ mà mua nhầm thì toi.



thank bác tuananh_21 reply! nhé
còn này Bên T.A.T giá 520.
Mình cũng tham khảo ý kiến ae trên CNC, giá bên T.A.T >30-40% bên ngoài.
Máy chạy đương đối êm.
Theo bạn giá đó bớt thêm 30% dc chứ?

----------


## tuananh_21

> thank bác tuananh_21 reply! nhé
> còn này Bên T.A.T giá 520.
> Mình cũng tham khảo ý kiến ae trên CNC, giá bên T.A.T >30-40% bên ngoài.
> Máy chạy đương đối êm.
> Theo bạn giá đó bớt thêm 30% dc chứ?


Có gì đâu mà phải cảm ơn, hi. Rãnh rỗi lang thang kiếm tài liệu, thấy topic của bác, vô koi thử cái máy của bác tính mua nó như thế nào thôi. Mình thì không phải dân kinh doanh, nên mấy cái vấn đề ép giá, giảm giá này mình chịu.hi. Tuy nhiên, theo ý kiến cá nhân mình, bạn xin giảm tới 30% thì chẳng ai chịu đâu, nó mà chịu chẳng khác nào nói nó bán hàng ảo.kaka

----------

chinhchi

----------


## terminaterx300

> Thank a Nam CNC nhiều
> Do bên Vận Tải kiếm xe hư khó quá. Nên e định chuyển qua Gia công số lượng
> nhiêu nên quyết định đầu tư mấy con này.
> Cũng nói thật e là tay ngang nhảy qua cũng vì gia đình thui.
> Nên cũng mong ae giúp đỡ nhiệt tình!
> Không biết ý kiến a Nam ntn?


nếu thế thì đồng chí chuyển qua đặt hàng gia công sẽ ngon hơn và hiệu quả hơn là mua cái này về tự làm vì giờ chi phí gia công ko có quá cao, chào giá cạnh tranh
mua cái máy về rồi còn phải lo từ thiết kế CAD rồi tới CAM, chứ ko phải ko ko mà mua về là chạy dc đâu 
cần gia công trục gì SLL thì hú mình, bên mình đủ năng lực sx từ đúc tới gia công 5 trục  :Cool:

----------

chinhchi

----------


## Tuấn

> Máy hum nay e có đi hỏi T.A.T thì được bên đó báo giá con CNC
> *NAKAMURA TW300mm* đời 1989 qua sử dụng


Máy từ năm 1989 đến giờ là 26 năm rồi, liệu cơ cấu trượt còn tốt không bác chủ ?

----------

chinhchi

----------


## marl

máy đắt đừng mua.

----------

chinhchi

----------


## chinhchi

> Máy từ năm 1989 đến giờ là 26 năm rồi, liệu cơ cấu trượt còn tốt không bác chủ ?


e đã lên cho máy chạy thử. thấy nó cũng ổn.
ở sg mình có thợ nào rành CNC nhờ test xem Máy ok, dc ko  nhỉ?
( e tay ngang qua chả biét j nhưng mà cũng phải ráng, xem sao).

----------


## chinhchi

> nếu thế thì đồng chí chuyển qua đặt hàng gia công sẽ ngon hơn và hiệu quả hơn là mua cái này về tự làm vì giờ chi phí gia công ko có quá cao, chào giá cạnh tranh
> mua cái máy về rồi còn phải lo từ thiết kế CAD rồi tới CAM, chứ ko phải ko ko mà mua về là chạy dc đâu 
> cần gia công trục gì SLL thì hú mình, bên mình đủ năng lực sx từ đúc tới gia công 5 trục


vậy bác cũng gia công số lượng nhiều rui.
e cũng mún đi theo hướng đó, nhưng bây h đang kiếm k.hàng,
chuyển qua bên này không biêt có gặp nhiều khó khăn ko?
Mong bác tư vấn cho "đứa tập sự" như e. Thank bác ^^

----------


## terminaterx300

> vậy bác cũng gia công số lượng nhiều rui.
> e cũng mún đi theo hướng đó, nhưng bây h đang kiếm k.hàng,
> chuyển qua bên này không biêt có gặp nhiều khó khăn ko?
> Mong bác tư vấn cho "đứa tập sự" như e. Thank bác ^^


khó khăn vô cùng, nhớ tớ đang phải đắp chiếu 1 con máy tiện thụy sĩ gần 300 củ ở nhà vì tùm lum thứ  :Cool: 
nói chung muốn bung ra làm 1 là có nền tảng, 1 thằng chuyên đứng máy vài năm, cứng vững tay nghề mới dám bung ra làm riêng
ko có nền tảng thì phải đi thuê, tìm dc thằng thợ ưng ý cũng trần ai lắm ..........
kinh tế thị trường, chợ có nhiều thằng bán rau, thằng bán đầu chợ thằng cuối chợ  :Big Grin:  nói chung out sourcing thì vẫn ngon hơn nhiều tự nội lực  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hoctap256

mới vào nghề mà đập con này thì cũng chả biết thơm thối chỗ nào 
mà giá máy thì ngút trời..........
cái giá phải trả khá cao nếu máy có vấn đề 
còn máy ngon thì cũng phải mất tới 2 năm sau chắc mới sử dụng được 70 -80% sức mạnh của máy 
em cũng đã đầu tư 1 con  ~500tr và cũng là lần đầu mua máy cnc 
đến giờ sau mấy năm trinh chiến  em vẫn chưa dùng được 50% công lực của máy hazzz
may cho em là người bán hàng có tâm nên đến giờ vẫn được hưởng  hậu mãi :v

----------


## chinhchi

> khó khăn vô cùng, nhớ tớ đang phải đắp chiếu 1 con máy tiện thụy sĩ gần 300 củ ở nhà vì tùm lum thứ 
> nói chung muốn bung ra làm 1 là có nền tảng, 1 thằng chuyên đứng máy vài năm, cứng vững tay nghề mới dám bung ra làm riêng
> ko có nền tảng thì phải đi thuê, tìm dc thằng thợ ưng ý cũng trần ai lắm ..........
> kinh tế thị trường, chợ có nhiều thằng bán rau, thằng bán đầu chợ thằng cuối chợ  nói chung out sourcing thì vẫn ngon hơn nhiều tự nội lực




Thank mấy bác góp ý chân thành.
Garage cũng có chút tiếng tầm trong nghề vận tải. Nên những chiện cơ bản e cũng đỡ lo phần nào.
nhưng ngặt một nỗi muốn đầu tư thêm vào gagare(xem như cổ phần hóa vậy đó) nhưng lại tay ngang bên
xây dựng nhảy qua. Nên rất ít hiểu biết về phần cơ khí chính xác cao.
e không biết mấy bạn bên báck khoa ngành cơ khí có giỏi bên điều hành CNC ko?
Nếu được thì e có thể nhờ vì e đang học cao học ở BK. Quan trọng bây h là cần đầu ra <e RẤT THÍCH *OUTSOURCING* của bác>

----------


## chinhchi

Dear bác *hoctap256!*
vậy cùng cảnh ngộ nhưng bác có nghề e lại ko :Smile: ))
nhưng chung cái máu liều^^. chắc bác đang ở miền Bắc.
Ko biết máy của bác có giống mấy e ko?

----------

